

Superspeed your AngularJS apps - lobo_tuerto
http://orangevolt.blogspot.com/2013/08/superspeed-your-angularjs-apps.html

======
devNoise
Angular's data binding is nice and has sold me on using that framework. As
fairly point out in the blog post it can slow down the browser with to many
DOM updates. This looks like a decent solution to have the DOM update when you
want them to happen as opposed constantly with Angular. Generally this only
problematic when you have a large amount of data being rendered on the page.

